# Away for a week



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We are off to Riverside Caravan Park near Stratford Upon Avon for a week tomorrow. It will be the longest and furthest we have been away since I had my stroke just about a year ago. 

If you are there feel free to say hello.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I won't be there myself but I wish you much enjoyment in your trip. It must be quite exciting to be on the road again after your set back.

Take it easy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Glad your back on the road again !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good news Ralph. not too much beer, now :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Glad to hear that you are on your travels again, enjoy the trip.

cabby


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

The beer is another thing that I am slow getting back in to


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

We were there last weekend, before moving to a CL nearer the NEC for 4 days. Have a good time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Ralph

Go for it

Wish I was near to say hello personally

Have a fantastic time

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Enjoy the week.

I do not know how low the site and pitches are, but with the approach of the storm I would watch the river level closely.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Enjoy the week.
> 
> I do not know how low the site and pitches are, but with the approach of the storm I would watch the river level closely.


Will do thanks


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

TR5 said:


> We were there last weekend, before moving to a CL nearer the NEC for 4 days. Have a good time.


Thanks. Did you like it there?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

All grass pitches, so choose carefully if the ground is soft, but it's a nice site. The facilities are a little dated but not bad, some showers are better than others.
The water taxi into Stratford is very handy, but if fit you can walk it in 20 - 30 mins, just over a mile.
I like Stratford, but the fair was there when we were, so taking pictures of nice buildings was off the agenda, as the fair is in the town streets.

Not far from Warwick too, which is well worth a visit.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Back home now, the site is very nice.


----------

